# any uk viewers



## mizunoking (Oct 11, 2006)

is there any uk people on this site


----------



## stryker2001 (Oct 12, 2006)

*I thought id better make the numbers up*

Evenin. Just joined. I'm hoping by joining this forum my handicap will plummet to single figures through great tips and all the luck in the world

Al


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to our little party from across the pond...


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

hello! i too have just joined


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well then WELCOME to you too!

Your screen name reminds me of yeaars ago when I was young and rich. Now, If I used your screen name as a model, I would have to call myself Poory Old... sounds like a Irish folk song...


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

ha! yeah being rich and young hehe its a curse  thankfully due to my name ill be rich and young forever  if only i actually was rich


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

God save our Gracious Queen!


----------



## driving.force (Oct 5, 2006)

Evening all!

Just thought I'd add myself to the list of UK users. Richy Young - what a name!  

- df


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One from the UK here


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

woo look at us brits ​


----------

